# Anybody have a PPK/S .22L.R.?



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting one for some plinking and for use at our pistol league at the Rod & Gun club. Love the PPK styling, of course. Range reports appreciated! I know there are probably more accurate guns for pistol league, but there's just something dead sexy about the PPK. :mrgreen:

Ace


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

My wife has a .380 model. Good looking, reliable pistol. For accuracy work, it's a pocket pistol with fixed sights...fine for SD, lacking something for serious paper punching or any other accuracy work. It (the .22) is also a new model, so don't expect a lot of people to have them, additionally, they are relatively expensive for a .22. 
Frankly, I suspect you will eventually be disappointed. There are cheaper and more appropriate pistols for your intended use. A ruger MK3 or a S&W 22A perhaps.
A co-worker loves the style as well, he has a Bersa Thunder in .380 and another in .22. While not an exact copy, they are pretty close, & a good pistol for the money.


----------



## bigbird1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, I have the PPK/s 22. It is a fine little pistol. Great for plinking and dead certain reliable (just like my PPK/s 380).
The only drawback is the too strong D/A trigger pull. This can be corrected with a lighter hammer spring in combination with an increased power recoil spring. I didn't think the price was outlandish either.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I just bought one in nickel finish--paid $400 for it. I didn't think that was too bad. I like it so far, but it's picky about ammo. Maybe it will get better once it's broken in, but it loves cci stingers and is 100% reliable with them. I've tried six other brands and styles of ammo and it's iffy. However, I love the way it looks and for my purposes it still is a lot of fun. I would have gone with the 380 had I not sold my 380 firearm. I carry a CM9 now and don't buy 380 anymore. Plus I've got a lot of 22 ammo and just purchased the gun for fun. Maybe use it for summer league. It's shockingly accurate for the size. I was hitting a metal target at 25 yds with moderate consistency. Recommended if you can regularly get CCIs.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Overkill0084 said:


> There are cheaper and more appropriate pistols for your intended use. A ruger MK3 or a S&W 22A perhaps.


Well, I did exactly that! Back in January, I found a used S&W 22A-1 at a local gun show, so I picked it up. The iron sites worked very well, but I mounted a red dot sight on it. Waiting to try that out at the local (outdoor) range. It's -17F this morning but I might go shoot 20 rounds through it anyways, just to see how that red dot works out.


----------



## bigbird1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I want to modify my previous comment on this pistol. It is a fine, high quality gun & dead reliable only with hyper velocity ammo. At least that is the case with mine. It will not reliably function with regular high velocity ammo like Super-X or Fed Lightning, etc. I did try to lighten the D/A trigger pull by spring changes, but that didn't work for me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I shot a Walther P-22 rather extensively at the range last week and was very impressed. I was expecting a malfunction being that it was a rimfire .22 semi handgun, but no such thing. Very well built pistol as well.


----------



## Skyviking (Sep 22, 2015)

Find an original PPK/s or PP in .22lr. Pricey, but worth it. Stupidest thing i ever did was sell my Walther PP (Interarms Import) - unless selling a mint LNIB pre-'68 PPK .22lr... The P22 and new pot-metal PPK/s are ersatz junk compared to the other Walther products.


----------



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I owned a ppk/s in .22. Traded it for an SR22. I was a little upside down on the $ part, but after shooting the ppk for a while I found the controls to be awkward, for me, it was not comfortable weapon to use. It of course has a DA trigger that is mostly inoperable. The SR22 is a much better shooter.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I used to have an American Arms TP-22. [copy of the Walther?] Nice pocket .22 but next to a Ruger MK II it was a poor shooter.

My Beretta 71 is far nicer and quite accurate for a lower cost pocket .22, but totally outclassed by my 87T as it should be.

Yea, those European compacts just have a certain _sav·oir faire_.


----------

